# شرح لحركة الطائرة علي أرض المطار



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


هذه بعض الصور تبين بعض العلامات الأرضية الموجودة على أرضية المطار , وشرح بسيط مني .​ 






*الصورة الأولى :* تبين الخطوط الصفراء المزدوجة المتصلة والمتقطعة وتسمى بالــ " HOLD BAR ", وهي عادتا ما تكون موجودة في الممر الرابط بين التاكسي " TAXIWAY " و المهبط " RUNWAY " .​ 
عند السماح من قبل المراقب الجوي لتدحرج الطائرة في اتجاه المهبط المستعمل على الطيار بعد التدحرج الوقوف " الانتظار " عند هذه الخطوط الصفراء المتصلة وعدم تجاوزها إلا بعد أخذ الأذن من المراقب الجوي . عند عدم السماح بالدخول للمهبط من قبل المراقب الجوي يجب على الطيار ايقاف الطائرة مباشرة قبل الخطوط المزدوجة الصفراء المتصلة مثلما موجود بالصورة المرفقة عند علامة " HOLD HERE " . وإعادة أمر المراقب من قبل الطيار في حالة الأمر بالتوقف أو الاستمرار إجباري من قبل الطيار .​ 
الخطوط الصفراء المزدوجة المتصلة تكون من ناحية التاكسي , والخطوط الصفراء المزدوجة المتقطعة تكون من ناحية المهبط .​ 
أما في حالة الخروج من المهبط فسوف تقابلنا الخطوط الصفراء المزدوجة المتقطعة , يمكنك الاستمرار في التدحرج " التاكسي " بدون طلب الأذن في ذلك , ما لم يطلب منك المراقب الجوي التوقف عندها مثلا لوجود طائرة أخرى تتدحرج أو لأمر آخر . وكذلك عند طلب المراقب الجوي منك الإبلاغ عن إخلاء المهبط من طائرتك , فعليك عند تجاوز هذه الخطوط الصفراء تمرير رسالة "RWY VACATED " ليسمح المراقب الجوي لطائرة اخرى بالإقلاع أو لأي سبب آخر.​ 



 

*الصورة الثانية :* تتحدث على نفس الموضوع الأول , ولكن سبب وضعي لها هو لوجود عدد 2 " HOLD BAR " . ماذا يعني هذا



؟​ 
تمعن في الصورة جيدا



.. ترى أن كل مجموعة عكس الأخرى , أي خطوط صفراء مزدوجة متقطعة بعدها مباشرة خطوط صفراء مزدوجة متصلة وبعدها بمسافة خطوط صفراء مزدوجة متصلة بعدها مباشرة خطوط صفراء مزدوجة متقطعة , , كل هذا يعني أن الخطوط الصفراء المزدوجة موجودة في ممر فاصل بين مهبطين متوازيين أو شبه متوازيين .. وأعتقد لا داعي للشرح أكثر لأنه ينطبق عليه الشرح الموجود في الأعلى .​ 





*الصورة الثالثة :* رسم لجزء من المهبط مبين عليه معنى الخطوط والأرقام .​ 






*الصورة الرابعة :* أيضا رسم لجزء من المهبط والسهم الأخضر يبين الخط أو النقطة التي منها أو بعدها يمكن الهبوط وملامسة المهبط .​ 


 

*الصورة الخامسة :* هي أيضا رسم لجزء من المهبط مبين عليه الخط الأصفر الذي من بعده يمكن الإقلاع أو التسارع للإقلاع وكذلك هو آخر نقطة لإيقاف الطائرة طبعا في حالة التراجع عن الإقلاع بعد التسارع وقبل الوصول الى سرعة " V1 " . هذا موضوع آخر " ليس الآن"​ 

ماذا تعني هذه السرعاتالثلاثة *V2 , VR , V1* :​ 
* السرعات الثلاثة *V2 , VR , V1* تختلف من طائرة الى أخرى وكذلك تختلف حتى على الطائرة نفسها من رحلة الى أخرى ويرجع السبب لعدة أمور من ضمنها أو أهمها اختلاف وزن حمولة الطائرة ودرجة حرارة الجو " الهواء " أثناء بداية تنفيذ الرحلة .​ 
*ويجب قبل تنفيذ الرحلة حساب ومعرفة هذه السرعات وذلك من الدليل الموجود والخاص بالطائرة .*​ 



*V1* .. هي سرعة محددة للطائرة خلال تسارعها وهي على المهبط " أي ما زالت على الأرض " الغرض من حسابها هو لو قدر وحدث للطائرة أمر ما يتطلب إلغاء التسارع للإقلاع , فهذه السرعة *V1* هي أقصى سرعة يمكن للطيار إلغاء عملية التسارع والعدول عن الإقلاع . طبعاً أكيد مع أي سرعة أقل منها .​ 
في حالة تجاوز هذه السرعة *V1* لو قدر وحدث للطائرة أمر ما يتطلب إلغاء التسارع للإقلاع *لا* يجب على الطيار القيام بذلك بل عليه *اكمال عملية التسارع والإقلاع* ثم الدوران والهبوط من جديد .​ 
*VR* .. وهي السرعة التي عندها يتم سحب المقود للخلف لكي تبدأ عملية ارتفاع مقدمة الطائرة من على المهبط في طريقها الى الأعلى *ROTATION SPEED*.​ 
*V2* .. في بعض الطائرات تكون هذه السرعة هي نفس سرعة الــ *VR* والبعض الآخر تكون هذه السرعة أعلى قليلاً من الــ *VR* وعادتاً ما تكون على ارتفاع حوالي 35 قدم بعد عملية الإقلاع .​ 

* ضوابط استعمال كابحات السرعة *REVERSE POWER *المستخدمة عن طريق محركات أو محرك الطائرة .. هذه الضوابط أو لنقل الحدود *LIMITATION'S* تختلف من نوع الى آخر حسب ما هو مرفق مع دليل الطائرة , مثلاً في بعضها يسمح باستخدامها أثناء التدحرج " *TAXI* " مرة واحدة كل أربعة 4 دقائق وفي البعض الآخر غير محددة وكذلك بعد الهبوط يمكن استخدامها حتى السرعة *صفر* للطائرة , وفي بعض الطائرات تستخدم حتى *للرجوع بالطائرة للخلف *بعض الشيء ورأيت ذلك تقوم به طائرة من نوع أنتينوف 72 وكذلك السي 130 . مع اقتناعي بأن ذلك يشكل خطورة .​ 

* المقود المستخدم في حركة الطائرة وهي على الأرض *MANUAL STEERING *طبعاً من بداية تحركها حتى سرعة معينة ومحددة من قبل المُصنّع للطائرة هو أيضاً يختلف من حيث الشكل والموضع لكل نوع من الطائرات , ولكن الوظيفة واحدة .​ 
يتم التحكم في مسار الطائرة أثناء التدحرج والتسارع للإقلاع عن طريق ذلك المقود حتى تلك السرعة المحددة ولنفترض أنها *80 عقدة *فعند وصول تسارع الطائرة الى هذه السرعة على الطيار المساعد ذكر ذلك بقوله *80 نوتس* فعندها يترك الكابتن ذلك المقود ويضع يده على المقود الرئيسي ويقول " I HAVE CONTROL " عندها يزيح الطيار المساعد يده من على المقود ويقول " YOU HAVE CONTROL " وبذلك يتحكم الطيار في مسار الطائرة عن طريق الأسطح المتحركة للطائرة عن طريق يديه وأرجله



. مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أن بعض الإجراءات والكلمات تختلف قليلاً .​ 
الخطوط الخاصة بعملية الدفع الخلفي push-back​ 
الخطوط الصفراء : هي الخطوط التي يجب على قائد الطائرة التقيد بها وإتباعها أثناء عملية التدحرج للإقلاع أو بعد الهبوط , وذلك بإتباع مسارات محددة يتلقاها من برج المراقبة حتى مكان وقوف الطائرة .​ 
*الدوائر الصفراء* : هي للدلالة عن أماكن وقوف ثانوية للطائرات " أي ليست رئيسية " .​ 

ونأتي الآن للحديث عن الخطوط البيضاء والحمراء :​ 
هي خطوط إرشاد تتبعها السيارة القاطرة أثناء دفعها أو سحبها للطائرة من مكان توقفها وهي تضمن مسافة آمنة من أي عقبات أو عوائق تتعرض الطائرة .​ 
وهي على النحو التالي :​ 
* *خط أبيض مزدزج *ويعني لا يسمح بتخطيه​ 
* *خط أبيض مفرد *ويعني يسمح بتخطيه ولكن بحذر وإنتباه​ 
* *خط أبيض متقطع *وهو منتصف خط السير​ 
* *خط أبيض متقطع فرعي *وهذا أيضاً لا يسمح بتخطيه​ 
* *خط أحمر *وهو لا يسمح بتخطيه خلال حركة الطائرة وإذا تتطلب الأمر تخطيه فيجب أن يكون ذلك بحذر وإنتباه​ 
هذا المقال و الشح منقول بتصرف عن الكاتب 

dayem
جزاه الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات​ 
ارق التحيات 


​


----------



## هندسة الطيران (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورر على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مهندسة سين (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا المعلومات قيمة جدا وتزيد من معلومات المهندس المدني بحقل الطيران وارتباطه المباشر بها


----------



## مصطفىامير (22 يناير 2008)

مشكورعلى هذه المعلومات القيمه واذا ممكن معلومات عن اقلاع وهبوط الطائره


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 يناير 2008)

مشكوررر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (22 يناير 2008)

هندسة الطيران قال:


> مشكورر على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات الرائعة


 
عفوا اختاه ... و اقامه سعيده بيننا


----------



## م المصري (22 يناير 2008)

مهندسة سين قال:


> شكرا المعلومات قيمة جدا وتزيد من معلومات المهندس المدني بحقل الطيران وارتباطه المباشر بها


 
اهلا بك و باداره السلامه و المطارات ........ و بسائر مهندسي المدني في مطارنا طوال الوقت 

لك تحياتي ​


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> مشكوررر على هذا الموضوع


و مشكووور علي المرووور :85:


----------



## q_p (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور وما قصرت على الشرح يسلمووو


----------



## محمد ادم سالم (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله للمزيد...


----------



## HMSS (24 مارس 2008)

ماقصر جهد رائع وجزاك الله خيييييييييير


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

اشكر كل من مر من الاخوان و الزملاء الاعزاء


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذا الشرح الوافي و الرائع


----------



## عاصم88 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الافادة الطيبة


----------



## daho_2 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك علم


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جميل وذو أهمية للمهندسين الاختصاص


----------



## balla awad (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اريد حد زو خبره يتحدثلي عن الطوينغ او عملية جر الطائره بعربات خاصه لذالك ومما تتكون هذه العمليه ؟وما الاجهزه التي نحتاجها للعمليه؟


----------

